# Deer blind roof material



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

I just finished building an elevated deer blind. I used pole barn sheet metal for the roof. I am concered about the noise it may make durring a rain. Does anyone have a sugestion for a quiet inexspensive material that would be a better choice? Thank You


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Depends upon the pitch of the roof. 4/12 or better it's hard to beat shingles. Less than that a peel and stick modified bitumen.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

I used 1/2 inch plywood and ashphalt shingles on mine. Seems to be working out very well.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

If you feel it's too noisy get yourself some 6 inch insulation and pack the interior ceiling area with it,... double it up if you need to.


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

Certainteed makes a peal and stick Mod bit ( called SA) that works great. Depending on where you are you may be able to purchase only what you need from a lumber yard or you may have to buy a whole roll. Works great and come in several colors.


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

Get yourself some rubber pond material, we use it on all our blinds, we even cover the inside walls with it to darken the inside, and it also acts as an insulator.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I used an old waterbed mattress on mine. Cut to fit and staple under the eves. Works good.


----------



## shoeless joe (Jan 2, 2008)

Is ice and water shield, peel and stick. It comes in black which helps with collecting UV rays to melt snow and ice and warmth. If you nail branches on the roof to give the appearance of growth (as I do) it seals around the nail shank, same same with the sides. If water pools on it ( 1-3/12 pitch) no problem. Also, it is light weight which helps with a lightly constructed blind.


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

Were do you get Ice and Water Shield? Is it a construction material? Thanks


----------



## Tibbs (Dec 27, 2005)

Peck,
I used a piece of black masticated rubber sheeting that was about as thick as a floor mat on your truck. We have it at work it comes in 4x8 sheets and cuts like a dream with a razor blade. I simply used roofing nails to hold in place.. _I got the idea from guys I work with.. They all use it.. I am not sure where you can buy this but would be willing to bet that Gilroys Hardware would have it,,
ALso a while back M57 surpluss was selling large rubber sheeting material, Not sure if they still have it but I thought it would be good material also and it was dirt cheap.
Tibbs


----------



## shoeless joe (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get Ice and Water shield from any lumber yard, it does however come in 50'x3' rolls. But if you know roofing contractors in your area, they usually have some lengthy scrap leftover from jobs. Thats where I get mine.:coolgleam


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ice and water shield is not UV resistant, it is designed to be used under a weathering ply such as shingles or metal. It will work, but only for a couple of years. A granulated peel and stick SBS will last considerably longer it is designed to be the weather surface.


----------



## shoeless joe (Jan 2, 2008)

For free, why not. I actually have had mine on for 7 years now. Collects the UV rays, doesn't resist them.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Peck, I don't think UV rays will be a problem. You are pretty shaded at that blind location.


----------



## RIVERAT (Feb 2, 2007)

Peck said:


> I just finished building an elevated deer blind. I used pole barn sheet metal for the roof. I am concered about the noise it may make durring a rain. Does anyone have a sugestion for a quiet inexspensive material that would be a better choice? Thank You













This is my first picture post guys, who knows, if I get good at this, I'll be sending out a few more. NorthJeff, thanks for the info concerning the Photobucket.com website. It really simplifies things.

Peck, our "Cadillac Shack" as we call it is definately not the norm, but it does have a steel roof. It does not make noise because it has 30# felt paper underneath and a solid stretch of 2x10 treated lumber underneath that. The entire stucture is actually treated lumber.

FWIW, the windows are plexiglas which slide from the interior. By building the structure the way I did, I was able to build it at my workshop, and then drag it out with my tractor to it's current home along the river. Should it ever need to be moved, I just hook on to it with the tractor and tow it wherever I want. My son and daughter(pictured) both scored from this stand this year. 

IMO, a steel roof is the way to go and I would not get overly worried about a noise factor, Just about any material of substance fit between you and the steel should suppress any noise.


----------



## justsaygeo (Feb 3, 2004)

I used steel for my roof as well. Work in a steel mill and got some scrap galvanized. Used 1/2 inch plywood with felt paper between it. Noise isnt bad at all. As soon as I find out how to post a pic I will put one on.


----------



## justsaygeo (Feb 3, 2004)

Tried posting a pic. No luck, used photobucket sized it uploaded to my pics on Mi-sport but couldn't transfer on my post. Any ideas of what I am doing wrong?


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Awesome blind River Rat!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

justsaygeo said:


> Tried posting a pic. No luck, used photobucket sized it uploaded to my pics on Mi-sport but couldn't transfer on my post. Any ideas of what I am doing wrong?


 
Follow this link to a great instructional tool for posting photos in Michigan-Sportsman.com. Be sure that you have only one set of http:// in the URL.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163653


----------



## RIVERAT (Feb 2, 2007)

answerguy8 said:


> Awesome blind River Rat!


 
Thanks Answerguy. The way that thing is built, it may just outlast me.

Once I figure out how to reduce my photo sizes, I can create a more "normal" post next time.


----------



## justsaygeo (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Target, I will have to spend some time figuring out how to post pics. Looks like I will have some time to kill since the little bit of ice melted on me:rant:


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the imput, you all have given me many options.


----------

